# Revolution - 28 Jan 2012



## Noodley (26 Nov 2011)

Any other CCers going?


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Nov 2011)

Yep. If its at Manchester. Just realised I missed Cav and the last track event


----------



## Paul_L (26 Nov 2011)

No, but i'm going on saturday 7th Jan.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Nov 2011)

Me but you knew that did nt you


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2011)

Might do


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Nov 2011)

F*ck! Noodley, PM roughly the seating you got and I'll order myself and the Missus some tickets for near you lot, my mind has been elsewhere last couple of weeks and totally forgot about this! My apologies for not getting back to you.


----------



## Noodley (27 Nov 2011)

Hi Rob, wondered what had happened to you..I have just checked the ticket sales site and there are no seats left in the section we are booked into...we are near the end of 3 rows in section E, so you could probably get seats near enough in section D, but you cannot book specific seats in that section so it'll be a case of seeing on the night.


----------



## Vikeonabike (28 Nov 2011)

I'm going with one or two vikelets..


----------



## Kirstie (30 Nov 2011)

I'm going on the 7th Jan and I went to the first one at the end of October too.


----------



## Noodley (17 Dec 2011)

Not long to go, only 6 weeks, hope you're all in training so you dinnae have to suck your bellies in when we meet...I am like a young Brad Pitt (well, I am hoping he used to be podgy when he was young)


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2011)

I'm stacking on a few pounds in case any of the public or officials mistake me for Sir Chris. It's always embarrassing for them when I have to explain that I'm just an ordinary member of the public despite outward appearances.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (24 Dec 2011)

My new sprint team will be racing it's there debut race watch out for us and give us a loud cheer vsprint race team.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2011)

how will we recognise you?


----------



## KINGCUTTER (24 Dec 2011)

Oh don't worry you will know when the team gets on the track,I am team manager the guys will have nice v sprint skinsuits and casco's


----------



## Noodley (24 Dec 2011)

Will look out for the team and give them a cheer.


----------



## Rumeigg (5 Jan 2012)

Im going on 7th Jan as well - surprise Xmas present from my daughter. She tells me I'm buying her tea in Manchester beforehand, though !!!!! How does that work ??


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jan 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> how will we recognise you?


 
They can all wear rainbow jerseys like someone did last year. Wish I was there, but I'm Goaing to India for 5 weeks.


----------



## Ethan (6 Jan 2012)

Sent here by MossCommuter, cheers

I too shall be there, along with my girlfriend 
Look for the tall guy with a camera induce hunchback


----------



## Noodley (6 Jan 2012)

Ethan said:


> Sent here by MossCommuter, cheers
> 
> I too shall be there, along with my girlfriend
> Look for the tall guy with a camera induce hunchback


 should we look for the people in your avatar?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2012)

If the one in yours turns up I'll shoot mesen


----------



## Ethan (6 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> should we look for the people in your avatar?


Yes, Im 6'3 too, no doubt that'll help find me


----------



## Paul_L (8 Jan 2012)

went last night. Despite lack of ultra top profile riders, still a great night. Luke Rowe (Sky) is one for the future as is Emily Kay, the current leader of the future stars Girls competiton.

Managed to pick up one of the last tickets for the 28th as well, with Chris Hoy and Jason Kenny confirmed.


----------



## Kirstie (15 Jan 2012)

Yes it was a great night - I'm also going on the 28th and have tickets for the madison in the afternoon as well (so we can get a good spot for the evening!!)


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2012)

I have a spare ticket for the evening session on the 28th.

Let me know if you can find a home for it.


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Jan 2012)

Just tried purchasing tickets though it's sold out. Anyone got a spare ticket ?

Other than no one having a spare ticket on here I'll turn up anyway and get a ticket of someone outside the venue hopefully

Thanks


----------



## Noodley (21 Jan 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Anyone got a spare ticket ?


 
I hasten a guess that richp might...


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Jan 2012)

Thanks Noodley. I didnt notice richp's comment up thread. I'll ask him if he excepts cash, bank transfer or Bicycle miles :-D


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Jan 2012)

If I get the ticket Im going to do this


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> If I get the ticket Im going to do this


 Get the costume out! It's your lucky day!


----------



## Noodley (22 Jan 2012)

He shouldn't be too difficult to spot.


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Jan 2012)

Thanks Rich. I'll bring the costume. You can be at the front if you want ?


----------



## SBaxter (26 Jan 2012)

Yahuda - there are tickets on eBay, just got 2 for less than face value, but there were more on there...


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Jan 2012)

Thanks. Got one of RichP


----------



## Noodley (26 Jan 2012)

Does nobody read posts anymore before replying?


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Does nobody read posts anymore before replying?


what's this revolution thing then?


----------



## Noodley (27 Jan 2012)

So, is anyone going?


----------



## Noodley (27 Jan 2012)

I see there is a derny paced scratch race, which should be interesting!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2012)

English please


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Jan 2012)

I'll be at the steps/entrance at 6pm with a Harry Hall track bike :-D


----------



## Noodley (27 Jan 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> English please


 
vroom vroom motor bikes and pushbikes with nae brakes going round and round fast


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2012)

Mint


----------



## Paul_L (29 Jan 2012)

how mad was that Derny race!

It's begining to look like Kenny has got the measure of Chris Hoy isn't it?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2012)

utterly bonkers!!

loved it


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Jan 2012)

Fantastic evening. Loved the Derny race. I was watching it in the BC members room taking pics that look like they haven't turned out again lol

Apart from missing you all I had a fantastic evening and still have a chance of winning the Pinarelllo track bike :-d


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Jan 2012)

Paul_L said:


> how mad was that Derny race!
> 
> It's begining to look like Kenny has got the measure of Chris Hoy isn't it?


 
Not sure ? Looked like Chris gave the first race away or maybe hes losing the skill, so whos going through to the Olympics then ?


----------



## Paul_L (29 Jan 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Not sure ? Looked like Chris gave the first race away or maybe hes losing the skill, so whos going through to the Olympics then ?


 
Yeah i didn't realise that rule until Hugh Porter said last night. I assume you have your name your man by a certain date, otherwise Hoy, Kenny and Crampton will be there for the team sprint, and best man from those. Maybe they'll use the London Track World Cup as a selection race. Current form though, it looks like Jason.


----------



## Noodley (29 Jan 2012)

Excellent evening, great to meet mossy and richiepoo and exciting racing. The derny race was utter bonkers!


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2012)

What a good night!
The racing , the theatre of it all and a good few beers with Noods and Mossy. All good!
An all too brief meeting with YahudaMoon - ha!

Mossy has a snap or two of the great man I think - Sir Chris or Noods, you choose


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jan 2012)

Glad you all had a great time,sorry I couldn t be there maybe next year.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2012)

Hope so, LD, thanks for sorting everything.

Rest assured that we toasted your health, oh, probably eight or nine times... hic


----------



## Ethan (29 Jan 2012)

Bloody loved it. First time seeing track cycling - I'll certainly be going again!
I couldn't believe just how 'wall to wall' the racing was! one race ends, another one starts. Superb.

Shame I didn't see any of you lot though


----------



## claver58 (29 Jan 2012)

Best Revolution for a while. Jason got the measure of Chris with 1.3/4 laps to go - never thought he'd make it but still a very unusual sprint as he went so early. I think the indiv. sprint man at Olympics has to be done on form - i.e. he can only be judged on London World Cup and Worlds in Melbourne. Chris made up for the sprint with a great Keirin.
Emily Kay won girls DHL Future Stars for the 3rd year! Could she be another Viccy? I have been so impressed by her strength and endurance, and her intelligence in knowing when to ride hard and when its not worth it, a sign of maturity - she has to be taken on by British Cycling.
I believe that I have just watched Chris Hoy ride his last ever race at Manchester - there is only London, Melb and London again and then I think he'll retire. Maybe come back for a Revolution for the fans but won't race competitively (besides training) at M'cester again. I'm proud to have seen him ride.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2012)

Pictures 

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/revolution-january-28th-2012.168/view


----------



## Ethan (30 Jan 2012)

I cant figure out how to use the useralbums section, so i'll post a whole load here photos here.
Sorry if thats irritating!


----------



## Ethan (30 Jan 2012)




----------



## Ethan (30 Jan 2012)

You were right, bloody hard taking photos in there! Speed and fairly poor light doesn't mix.
At least I came home with a few nice photos


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2012)

they do show my drunken efforts with a 3megapixel camera phone up a bit 



Ethan said:


> You were right, bloody hard taking photos in there! Speed and fairly poor light doesn't mix.
> At least I came home with a few nice photos


----------



## SBaxter (30 Jan 2012)

A great night! Plenty of beers, fantastic racing! And the wife wants to go again next year! 
Bonus


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> they do show my drunken efforts with a 3megapixel camera phone up a bit


 
You took yours through the bottom of the glass, didn't you Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> You took yours through the bottom of the glass, didn't you Mossy?


I don't remember


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2012)

Here's a cracker that seems to capture the thrills, the spills and a blokes shoulder







...and me and Noods after a pint or two!


----------



## Noodley (31 Jan 2012)

That's my many years of cultivating my "grumpy old bugger" persona ruined in just 2 pics...


----------



## claver58 (31 Jan 2012)

Great piccies - Ethan - tks a lot.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2012)

claver58 said:


> Great piccies - Ethan - tks a lot.


ahem


----------



## Scoosh (1 Feb 2012)

Noodley said:


> That's my many years of cultivating my "grumpy old bugger" persona ruined in just 2 pics...


Nae chance !


----------



## KINGCUTTER (5 Feb 2012)

Yep and a great debut for my new team www.v-sprintracing.com


----------

